

XCVB (replacement for Common Lisp's ASDF) - ken
http://fare.livejournal.com/137450.html

======
gruseom
I use ASDF because it works and everyone uses it. But this monstrosity still
makes me wince every time I see it, or worse, have to type it, or worse still,
have to explain it and then feel compelled to apologize for it:

    
    
      (asdf:operate 'asdf:load-op :some-package)
    

It's somehow emblematic of a larger (cultural, or something) issue too.

So a replacement for ASDF is probably a good idea, but it's the sort of thing
that won't get off the ground before it's mature, and might have a hard time
getting adopted even then. ASDF is just good enough, or rather just not bad
enough.

Edit: there are other attempts at this too, like <http://mudballs.com>.

~~~
dhess
Zach Beane has a nice wrapper for the asdf:operate nonsense on various CL
implementations:

<http://xach.livejournal.com/191187.html>

~~~
gruseom
Great! Now what would it take to actually get that added to ASDF?

